

Future development of Detexify - producing TeX code from hand-drawn symbols - idle
http://meta.tex.stackexchange.com/q/1210/213

======
idle
See also <http://detexify.posterous.com/update-on-detexify> for update
information. Seems that it might also get a new name: Sketch-A-Char.

